# Lower Animas Access



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Though technically illegal it is pretty accepted to put in at Bakers Bridge. Your 1st legal downstream access is at Trimble lane, river right, downstream of the bridge. It is a mellow, pretty float, should take you about an hour and a half at current flows in your IK. Trimble lane to 32nd is flat water, about 12 miles long, no legal access anywhere in between. Paddling a fast Downriver boat it takes me a little under 2 hours, in an IK plan on 4 hours. It's a pretty paddle through the valley.


----------



## dave29 (Jun 10, 2012)

Tony .....thanks much. Pretty much what we thought but you just confirmed out beliefs. We're going from Bakers to Tremble in the AM. River is getting low so don't know how many more times we'll be able to do it.
Thanks again.
Best
Dave29


----------

